

Japan allows people to return to Fukushima - hkphooey
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/31/japan-fukushima-idUSL1N0MR0MD20140331

======
hkphooey
If it's safe for residents to return, perhaps Shinzo Abe would like to move
his family there, along with the rest of parliament as a sign of confidence
and show of solidarity with ordinary people?

Meanwhile other reports claim that the radioactive "black soil" patches are
being found all over the place, many contaminated with plutonium.

[http://ajw.asahi.com/article/0311disaster/fukushima/AJ201206...](http://ajw.asahi.com/article/0311disaster/fukushima/AJ201206140067)

 _" The highest level of radioactivity detected--about 5.57 million becquerels
per kilogram--came from black soil collected in the Kanaya neighborhood of the
Odaka district of southern Minami-Soma. In 36 out of 41 locations in Fukushima
Prefecture where black soil was collected, the radioactivity level exceeded
100,000 becquerels per kilogram. If that level was found in incinerator ash,
it would have to be handled very carefully and buried in a facility that had a
concrete exterior separating it from its surroundings."_

